# Integrating products into my own webshops, or at least, fully customize my HTML and CSS?



## reddvinylene (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello hello!

I need full control over my webdesign, from the product listing all the way through to the checkout. But how? Are there any services that allows me to fully customize the shop they give me? Or perhaps they'll allow me to integrate their products directly into my existing webshops?

I know that Printfection, for instance, does not allow you to do this. Their customization is extremely limited, with invalid, poorly formatted and unnecessary HTML. They insult your intelligence by forcing your shop to use their website layout, as if they know what's best for you and your customers.

Can a fulfillment service really help me with this, or is my only option to buy wholesale and go off on my own?

Much obliged, and thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Can a fulfillment service really help me with this, or is my only option to buy wholesale and go off on my own?


For the kind of control you're looking for, it seems like this may be the best option. That way you make all the decisions about what happens.

Fulfillment is really for those people who don't mind the tradeoff of not controlling/managing some aspects of their business which allows them more free time to focus on other aspects (like designing and marketing).


----------



## kyrre (Feb 4, 2008)

I really appreciate those wise words, Rodney. Notion confirmed.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

reddvinylene said:


> Hello hello!
> 
> I need full control over my webdesign, from the product listing all the way through to the checkout. But how? Are there any services that allows me to fully customize the shop they give me? Or perhaps they'll allow me to integrate their products directly into my existing webshops?
> 
> ...


Sounds like what you need is a printer that dropships...not an all in one solution. 

The "traditional" fulfillment houses offer everything from a website, hosting, payment processing, customer service, printing, and dropshipping...where as a printer will print your order and dropship it. 

I believe in order to build a successful brand, the "traditional" fulfillment houses are not really the way to go. I know, I know...tons of people make tons of money doing it this way but it just is not the same as having your own website, branding, and answering your own emails with the answers you want to provide.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> but it just is not the same as having your own website, branding, and answering your own emails with the answers you want to provide.


You can do all of that with some of the "traditional" fulfillment places that are out there.

Some people choose to use all of the services that the fulfillment companies offer, some only choose to use a few.

It just depends on how much of the business a person has time for and how much they want to outsource.


----------



## reddvinylene (Sep 2, 2008)

If you want something right you gotta do it yourself  

I've decided to go ahead with my own webshop. Unfortunately the only choice I seem to have is to manually reorder every order I get. Sad, ain't it? Well, hopefully I can get a script to do it all for me.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

reddvinylene said:


> If you want something right you gotta do it yourself
> 
> I've decided to go ahead with my own webshop. Unfortunately the only choice I seem to have is to manually reorder every order I get. Sad, ain't it? Well, hopefully I can get a script to do it all for me.


What cart are you using? I know with some carts, you can set it up to send an email to the printer for the order, while keeping track of your orders from the admin panel. Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## kyrre (Feb 4, 2008)

Do you know of a print-on-demand service that let's you do that? I know PrintMojo, but they don't print on demand. That kinda broke my heart. Anyway, after looking around on this forum, Spreadshirt seemed to me the most decent alternative. Plus I'll be selling to Europeans, so. I guess what I need is a Mechanize script that will connect to my Spreadshop and reorder every order I get.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

The only thing with the mechanize is script is the payment information. I guess you _could_ set the script up to send the payment info, but that seems a little unsecure to me. In order to do that, you would probably have to setup a store with wholesale pricing, so you bought the shirts with no markup and pocketed the difference. Hopefully, no customers stumble upon that store! Maybe there is a way to hide it?

But there are a lot of us printers over here in the states that offer fulfillment in the manner you described. There may possibly be a dtg printer over your way you can work with. I think Spreadshirt also offers different vinyl methods too...something we are getting ready to implement into our shop as well as the demand for foil, glitter, and neon have been increasing by our fulfillment customers. Maybe you can also find a local printer or European printer who can offer these types of services for you...someone who will allow direct communication of the orders instead of having everything automated.


----------

